# Fun thread to pass the time on Cold Days



## Marnie (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the thread with everyones pictures, how about this.

Let's tell what we do for a living and our spouse's too if you'd like.

I'll start. I've done production work all my life, my hands work better than my mind. I stayed home for 10 yrs to help farm too. I got laid off Aug 8th so going into business for myself now. We're building a little barn just for a petting zoo, I'm going to have a farm/traveling petting zoo/party type business, working on the details and the website, it'll all take time but hoping to be up and running by June. I think that's why I'm so anxious this yr for winter to get done, so I can get on with it all. I am going to start taking some computer classes starting Jan 24th, even though I'm 59, I may have to go back to work some day too.

I married Nate, a farmer, 14 yrs ago so I guess, my husband was, is and always will be a farmer. It seems it gets in the blood and doesn't let go, kinda like horses.

So what do you do for a living or to support your "horsey" habit?

Here's a picture of the shirts we had made for our petting zoo, it'll be Barney's Barnyard, our little donkey Barney will be our Mascot.


----------



## Keri (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a food microbiologist. I test food for bacteria that can cause food poisoning. Its a good job, but since we're a small company, I don't make a ton. But I do plan on taking over the business in a few years. Hubby is a wildlife officer. He likes carrying a gun to work.



No, I think he likes working outside and out of his truck.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 7, 2009)

My husband and I both are Air Traffic Controllers for the federal govt. We work at two different airports about 80 miles apart. We've been doing this for over 10 years. We both love what we do, but the agency is so screwed up right now and management is awful. We have to do a lot of shift work...work 3 nights and 2 days within the week and can never get holidays off.

Our days off fall during the middle of the week, but we actually like that. We both have the same days off and pretty much the same schedule. I like having during the week off because whenever we do something, boating, fishing, hunting, run errands we are the only ones out..not crowded, I love that.


----------



## sundancer (Jan 7, 2009)

For my first ten years out of college I was a state police dispatcher, I then moved on to a local police department as the Administrative Assistant to the Police Chief, I have done that for 12 yrs. My husband was a State Police Sergeant for the commercial vehicle divison he is now retired.

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable

Cumberland Maine


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 7, 2009)

Well i'm not married (lol!) but i'll jump in on this game...

Right now i work at a barn doing barn work. After HS i plan on going to collage for Graphic Design so i can be a freelance Graphic Designer. I also want to train/deal pleasure horses in my spare time.


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2009)

I love reading these threads and hearing about all the different things the members do for a living!

I'm a financial planner / money manager. My father and I are long-time business partners and own a practice together (since 1995). We have an office in Warrenton, VA and some wonderful administrative employees who help us do a good job for our clients. I'm registered / licensed as an investment advisor (and operate my own IA firm), and as a stock broker and registered principal. I'm also licensed for life and health insurance in my state and several others. I love my profession!!!

Prior to what I do now, I was a mortgage loan officer for "the" local bank. I like what I do now much better


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jan 7, 2009)

well i was a stay at home mother till my son went to school. i told my husband that i wanted to go back to work done that but they did not like it when i told them that i need a weekend off to go to a horse show. the first time i asked off. you would of thought that i killed somebody the way they acted. but in all i like it at home. you can never tell what will happen.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 7, 2009)

At present I just stay home, look after the animals and am on call 24/7 for my special needs daughter wherever she is at the time (school, lifeskills etc) but I have done Teachers Assistant (TAs work with handicapped students in our 'inclusive' school system) and supervisory work at area schools. My husband is a heavy duty equipment partsman . We ran our own business (actually 2 of them concurrently which was exhausting) for 15 years but sold out 7 years ago so we could have a bit more holiday time. When you work for yourself the boss is always watching and NEVER wants you to take time off. lol. We are much happier now and I have the time to pursue a few of my interests, horses, gardening and writing.


----------



## Al B (Jan 7, 2009)

I am the office "token old guy". Just sit over there, don't touch any thing and we'll ask you if we need anything.





Actually I'm starting my 20th year with the company; my 47th year in (data processing, information systems, information technology, etc.). I was a real mainframe tekkie in my day. These kids I work with are way past my knowledge base now but I know a lot more than I want them to know I know so I just keep quiet and do my menial task of maintaining the records and billing on all our data circuits. Keep the carrier vendors in line. They put me in an office way out in the boonies (but 20 min from the house) that is manned by only 2-3 people. Some days I'm the only one here.



They don't bother me and I don't bother them.

I have all the modern office equipment and a full blown PC with dual monitors and a very very high speed internet connection.

My time is flexible and no one checks on me. In any case I have a Blackberry so I get work emails and phone calls, anywhere, any time. I have 4 weeks of vacation and I get every other Friday off. Plus 8 holidays and 24 floating hours that I can take anytime.

For this they pay me very well.

Retire, you gotta be kidding.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a stay at home mom,I clean a few houses and take care of peoples animals while they're gone. One barn work for does therapy for kids,she's hoping to use me as a barn manager in a couple years. They just built an indoor riding facility and they just started recieving court appointed children. One lady i'v fed for takes in deer,racoons, squirrels, a little bit of everything, the vets office refer people to her.It's a nice job to do with kids,they can go along



. My husband is a foreman and just purchused his first horse,I think i'm rubbing off on him



.


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 7, 2009)

Neat thread---

I own my own Graphic Design business and love it... prior to Brooker Graphics I owned Brooker's Tack Shop (thats where the GOTTACK came from). Just moved to NC near Raleigh and I would also like to find part time work with horses. As prior to moving, I owned Neva Forget Ya Stables for 20 plus years and really miss it. There were bets going on as to how long I would be able to go without owning a horse- it lasted 2 months and I purchased my 2 minis. I believe I would have goon bonkers if I had not got them!!!

Lisa


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a freelance copywriter. Someday I hope to do more creatively gratifying work, but in the meantime I enjoy my flexible schedule, pajama uniform and learning about different clients' businesses. I do occasionally help out at the family business (air freight), and there's a rumor going around that someday I'll take it over, but I'm pretty sure that's just a rumor.



Mo is an automotive technician (that's what they call mechanics these days).


----------



## ruffian (Jan 7, 2009)

Just retired after 32 years with a major chemical company. Started as co-op, and ended up as Customer Service Rep. I LOVE being retired! Especially with all the stuff going on with my old company. They were doing a major joint venture and the other "foreign" partner backed out.

Hubby is General Supervisor for the city. In charge of everything having to do with streets, etc. He's retiring in August. Not sure I'm going to love THAT! Having him around all day every day



But we'll work it out. Only been married 31 years, so we're still learning.

We also farmed for most of our marriage - horses (of course!) cows, pigs, sheep, goats, chickens, turkeys, ducks - I think that's it! Just have the minis and pigeons now.


----------



## krissy3 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been a hairstylist with my own salon for the last 16 years...Now i live in switzerland with my new husband and i help him run his hotel. I work in the kitchen along with him when i am needed, our hotel is also a restraunt. When I am not in the kitchen I am managing and training our young staff in service , housekeeping ,and with the reception ...all this in another language



its mind boggeling some days, but i enjoy the challenge. you can see ous at www.hotelkistenpass.com

great thread.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Jan 7, 2009)

Im not married but I own my dog grooming spa and boutique so in a way I feel like Im married to that building!

Bonus is Im never without a clipper for my minis!


----------



## CeeGee (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a college professor, I teach Accounting at a state university. I love my job...where else can you talk about something you like, the students have to listen and then get paid for it! My husband is also a professor, he teaches Marketing and some other business courses.


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 7, 2009)

This is a neat thread.

My family is in the newspaper business. We own a couple of daily papers and one weekly. It's fun and exciting and changes everyday.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 7, 2009)

I live with my boyfriend and do all of the housework and take care of the horses and dogs and am going to try to make it in the training world but right now I just train and show my own but am trying to find clients that will let me show for them but its a lot harder than I thought especially with the economy how it is but my boyfriend hauls cattle and hogs for people, buys salvage vehicles and fixes and sells them, and he hauls scrap metal.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a full time social worker and then I also do direct care for people with disabilities part-time. I also spend a LOT of time volunteering for our local shelter (www.wesavepets.com), not quite a "job", but I put in a lot of hours there each week!

Hubby is a robotic welder at a factory.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 7, 2009)

I work at a local animal shelter (BRAWA), and love it,! After high school and college, I want to be a vet.


----------



## Doobie (Jan 7, 2009)

*This is a really neat thread to read!*

I took my vet tech/animal siences with a major in Equine tech out of high school.

Could not find any work where we lived.

Then, for something to do when my son went to school, I went back to school and became a RPN,

Registered Practiacl Nurse, and I now work in a local hospital.

Plus play on the farm with the horse's and alpaca's on my days off!!!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jan 7, 2009)

I am currently a Freshamn in High School, so no "real" job, but I am looking








Part time, I work as an Amateur Natural Light Photographer and I am also registered for CPR, First Aid and Babysitting through the Red Cross.

As a future college student, I hope to go to school Majoring in Vetrinary (Mainly Farm) and also possibly have a degree in Physical Therapy. This is because, after being a vet; I would like to open my own breeding facilities and run that while providing Hippo Therapy.



Big goals.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a manager and dog groomer for a well known pet retail store.


----------



## Slinkky (Jan 7, 2009)

I work for medical supply company. We build heart transplant machines. I do the paperwork required by FDA and ISO.

My hubby drives those big luxury buses for people with deep pockets.


----------



## tinacvt (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a vet tech, I worked in private practice for 14 years and decided on a change and now work for a research company.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 7, 2009)

I am mostly a stay -at -home Mom to all my 4 legged "babies". always have been a stay at home Mom, but I have always taken care of all the farm animals, and we have always lived off of only one income. But, for 3 1/2 months out of the year, I am manager at a 1,600 acre "Fall Produce" Farm, which ships produce all over the US, the store offers everything "fall", along with hot ciders of every kind, pumpkins, gourds, etc..that runs from Mid August to Nov 1..then this year, after the produce was done.. we opened a Christmas Shop,with trees, wreaths,garlands, and speciality gifts, that was open from Nov 10 to Dec 20. That would be my only paid job! I do numerous volunteer jobs.(only wish some of these would pay!!) .. I also "teach" stamping/scrapbooking/card making classes once a week, and at times other crafts, in winter thru early spring. We have always been "farmers", and have always had horses, at one time dairy and beef cows..now just beefers, along with about 25 dwarf goats which my DIL has, besides farming..my hubby has been employed at the same company for 38 years as a welder. Our son now does most of the farming, with my hubby helping him out. I am tossing around the idea of opening a stamping/scrapbooking shop of my own, but with the economy the way it is..I am not so sure about it, so that is still just in the "thinking" stage.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 7, 2009)

Our family owns a trucking company here in North Western Ohio, we pull for Whirlpool (The largest whirlpool Branch in the United States, if you have a whirlpool washer or appliance its very likely that it was at one time on one of our trucks). My dad retired from it all, but my brothers drive & manage. We have about 15 personally owned trucks, but 3 of our drivers own their own truck..we for the most part have 15-18 trucks on the road at all times.

I work 24/7 basically..best part i can work from home..in the car...at the barn! I do dispatch, so my cell phone never stops ringing



. Whirlpool calls me and i get one of our drivers in the truck with directions and location trailer #'s ext. Im just the middle person who gets the driver in the truck and on the job. Then i also do paperwork (invoices, billing...backpay ext) 1x a week over at the office.

After high school when i graduated in 2007, i went to work for my brothers...did the above until around September of this year then had some personal issues with it and was a part time manager at Walmart up until recently...two monkeys & a baboon could run that store better then the management they had there now



. Just wanted to give that a try...was offered a management position and jumped on that, but found out that was just not for me, so i am now back HAPPILY working for my brothers agian and i am here to stay as i can work around this and college.

I am just about to start med school too, working for my brothers is something that i can do at the same time while doing med school which is really nice. I have my first classes online starting Monday. I would like a career in the medical field (planning to get my RN)...i really do like the job i have now for my brothers, it totally works for me and i am SO lucky to have gotten that straight out of high school as i know others in our area would die for the job i got straight out of school..and the management job i had with just a high school degree, but i want something in the medical field.

I have a few horses in for training at the moment too, which i do because i enjoy it..not at all trying to make any money..if i was trying to make money i would not be charging what i am charging. I have allot of free time, even with all of the above, and i enjoy helping others and filling in that extra time



. Its just something i do just because i love it, money has nothing to do with it.


----------



## anoki (Jan 7, 2009)

Well my longest job is as barn help/manager. Been doing that at a private dressage barn for ohhh, 13 years next month



Though we only have 3 horses now (the owners 2 and my guy) it is much more peaceful without boarders coming and going!

And I am also a certified 'Saddler', though I don't make saddles now. I started my own business in 2002, and I do pretty much anything and everything leather, English riding equipment, repair English (and the odd Western) saddles, dog stuff, etc, etc.

Then I do a bit of house sitting, dog boarding, dog grooming on the side for a bit of extra cash.

~kathryn


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 7, 2009)

Fun to read what everyone else does for a living....

I am a Chemist for a pharmaceutical company. I test liquid injectables before they are sent out to pharmacies and hospitals, etc. to make sure that they are safe for the patients that receive them.

My husband is a Rural Operator for the County. He is always busy- he is also a diesel mechanic, he welds, he farms, and has cattle...

That pretty much sums up our jobs I think..


----------



## luckymeacres (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a Senior Beauty Advisor for a well known pharmacy chain.

Hubby is retired. We used to run a hauling business for miniatures so we have been to many of your farms and miss seeing our friends alot.


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Jan 7, 2009)

I work at the corporate office of a high end department store. I work with customers who can't pay their bill, file probate claims, and do bankruptcy stuff. I love the company I work for but I plan on going back to school once I figure out what I want to do.


----------



## River Wood (Jan 7, 2009)

I am an office manager........husband is a Heavy Diesel Mechanic and works on the North Slope in Alaska (Prudhoe Bay) way up by the Arctic Ocean.

Brrrrrr :Cold-Scared


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 7, 2009)

My husband and I own a catering/event planning company here in S.Fl. We have a great group of people that really help us to look great for our clients ( mostly corporate events ) I do no cooking...cant boil H20....Hubby and our executive chef takes care of all the food and I design menus and food buffets and basically just make everything look pretty. The client tells me how they invision their event and its up to me and my team to design menu, entertainment, location, transportation or any other wacky thing they can think of!! Its really fun but also very stressful when we have several events going on in one day and the client thinks that THEIR event is the most important!!

This is a fun thread...thanks for starting it!!


----------



## mininik (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a professional dog groomer, working on taking clients as a dog trainer and seriously thinking about trying to get through to vet school.


----------



## picasso (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a Machinist at a major glass making factory. Yes, it's typically a man's job, but I really enjoy doing it. We fabricate parts for the machines out of metal. My husband is a firefighter.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a facility manager for the federal gov. I currently work with 2 veterinarians. I have worked for the feds for 30 yrs. During my career I have worked with over 20 vets in private practice and for the government. I look forward to retiring in the next couple years.

My husband is a structural engineer. His most prized work was rebuilding the Pentagon after the attack in 2001. During the 11 months working on the Pentagon he worked 20 hours a day only taking enough time to come home and bathe and change clothes. He recieved a plaque with a piece of the plane on it and several awards for finishing the job before the 1st anniversary of the attack.


----------



## Shari (Jan 7, 2009)

Live on a small farm and am a Housewife and Artist.

Latest painting I am working on.






DH is an Engineer.


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a retail store manager for a huge retail chain.

I have been some type of retail executive most of my career.I have a teaching degree but ended up in retail. Yuck.

I do volunteer work as a pet loss counselor and am writing a book about my pet goat.I have 22 chapters done and have been working on it for nearly 2 years.

My husband works with computers and honestly I am clueless what he really does. lol

I would love to just stay home and play with my horses.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 7, 2009)

It's very interesting hearing what everyone does for a living.

I am a manager of a consignment tack store. Love working there, the only drawback is I see too many things I want and it's hard not to spend my paycheck in there. I was also a volunteer for a therapeutic riding centre but recently had to stop as I couldn't make my schedule fit their lesson times. I am hoping to get back there soon. I miss it.

My hubby is an operations manager for a large public waste removal company. Lots of hours for him.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a stay at home mom, PCA for my dad, and I clean stall for my riding instructor 3 days a week, plus am a barn manager for the barn I'm at now which is a differant abrn than my instructor's. I seem to not have alot of time even though most of my jobs are part time.

christy


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, for 29 years now I have worked as a professional equine events announcer (surprise, surprise




). I actually worked for The Boeing Company when I got tricked into doing my first show. Sharon has been an AR/AP person before and now between shows and in the winter months we work as on site apartment managers. Sharon of course also is a ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Show Steward and works s a ringmaster or gate/paddock managers at shows as well.

Mark & Sharon Bullington


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 8, 2009)

Hubby and I are both retired now.

My last job was building airplanes for McDonald Douglas and before that I installed the hydraulic system for the main landing gears in the B-1-B bomber. I worked in/owned a bakery for about 12 years started there while I was in high school.

Steve was a butcher and he was the supervisor of a poultry processing plant. He still butchers for something to do occasionally.


----------



## crponies (Jan 8, 2009)

I am a Christian school teacher. This is my seventh year teaching since I graduated from Bible college. I taught for four years in Idaho at a tiny Christian school before God moved me down here to California. I now am in my third year of teaching second and third grades here. I had eleven students my first year, eight last year, and eight again this year. It is a bit challenging having the two grades even with just a few students, but I love spending time with the kids, getting to know them, and helping them along in their education and lives.


----------



## RallyZ (Jan 8, 2009)

Another dog groomer here.

After working as a purchasing agent for almost 20 years I was looking for something more creative and less stressful.

After I completed my grooming course, I opened a small salon in my home.

My hubby is a full time autobody paint technician and our at-home general handyman.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 8, 2009)

I work in Corporate Communications (Public/Media Relations) for a well known company.

Liz R.


----------



## jrae (Jan 8, 2009)

I am the GM for a large non-profit arts organization. We produce 10-12 shows each year, 8-10 concerts and tour throughout the SE. Our education program is close to my heart, we offer dance, theater, voice for all ages and have a program for special needs kids and adults. It is hectic and stressful, but I meet a lot of wonderful people and my job is NEVER boring! 

If you are in TN come see us! www.ccplayhouse.com


----------



## stormo41 (Jan 8, 2009)

I work for a small Family run photography studio. I have worked there since my high school co-op there (almost 2 years now).

My job title is "digital imaging assistant" but in truth i do everything around that place but take photos and do pay roll. I love my job, and the people i work with.

My boyfriend who i live with gets paid to go to school. He is taking his masters in computer science. He also works as a TA in the schools computer science department.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 8, 2009)

I work for a cattle genetics lab.. 12 hour days, 3-4 days a week, makes for long work weeks, but pays good and gives me 3-4 days off to work with the horses


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

This was a neat thread! I'm amazed (and JEALOUS!) at how many are able to afford to live off of one income or one income plus a little part-time if they are in a relationship! What's your secret?



I mean, we could totally do it - if we didn't "HAVE" to live on an acerage, have lots of critters, own a truck/trailer, etc



. All my passions, though - wouldn't want to be wthout them!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 8, 2009)

Reijel's Mom said:


> What's your secret?


In my case the only secret was necessity. When our daughter was born we still believed I would go back to work full time once the kids were in school. But... life had other plans for me.

I think anyone can manage on one income but there are sacrifices that must be made.


----------



## sedeh (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been an RN for.....yikes! 29 years!! The majority of it has been as an ER nurse! My husband used to work in a mill and when it closed went back to school and became......an RN!! Now we both work in our local ER.



It's kind of fun being around a "newbie" and seeing his reaction to things.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 8, 2009)

I work 35-40 hrs a week as a nanny, I've been a professional nanny for 8 years now, and let me tell you it's not an easy job! But I love "my" kids, and they enjoy visiting with the Mini horses, so it works out well. I've been with this current family for 2 years now, they have a 9 year old, 6 year old & a 2 year old.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Reijel's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > What's your secret?
> ...



Totally understand, I work daily with families/individuals with disabilties. Life changing for those families, to say the least. In regards to sacrifice, like I said, if I gave up living on an acerage and all of my animals, we could also afford to live off of one income. But I could never ask my husband to support all of us, and wouldn't think of it, as it's much more my passion than his.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, right now I work as an 'instructional aide', in quotation marks. Most instructional aides work alongside a teacher, aiding them, hence the name. I work in an after school program, and I teach two classes of roughly 20 students each-a 3rd grade class, and an animal science class that has 1st-6th grade students. So I teach...I'm just not a teacher!

I'm actually planning to find myself a good technical school this year and study massage therapy. My end goal would be to have my own business, working on humans and maybe some canine/equine massage, too.

Not married, but boyfriend used to do glasswork, economy tanked and he currently works retail. He'll be going into the Army soonish, though, to be a satellite systems technician, or something along those lines.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 8, 2009)

What a neat thread. I'm retired now. I was a RN for 10 years but the stress got to me and I buckled. Before that I was a Travel Agent for 10 years, I hated it people constantly complaining and hearing all day long, "I want the cheapest flight." NO KIDDING don't we all. Anyway, I bailed out of that and then got into something EVEN more stressful, the nursing. I loved it cause I was a pediatric nurse but the politics I couldn't take, so I switched to working for a blood bank and the constant traveling and again the politics got to me. I just wasn't cut out to be a nurse. I was to nice. So now I stay at home with my dogs and horses and my husband is a retired Marine. We do pretty good together, and don't drive each other toooo crazy. I don't miss working at all. TJ


----------



## MiniHGal (Jan 8, 2009)

Pretty neat to see the range of jobs that everyone (and their SOs) hold.

For me, full time (over time?) vet school student. I also feed and muck in exchange for living where I do, and having a horse with me. Works out pretty well for both parties....probably 8-10 hours a week for no rent. Lastly, I am involved in a fair number of clubs/student jobs that eat up any free time I have.

And of course, I am paying to do this. 

But it will be worth it, eventually.


----------



## MBennettp (Jan 9, 2009)

Very interesting to find out what everyone does for a living!

I am a store support manager for a retail chain. I travel from store to store doing everything from stocking merchandise to actually running the stores on a temporary basis if there is no manager in place. I love my job, I am off on weekends when I take care of my parents and play with the horses.

I am sometimes out for the entire week and it is a lot of hours per week but it is never boring. I travel 3 states going from store to store, very seldom in one store more than one day. I also do loss prevention checks and education for employees and managers.

My favorite thing in my job is teaching the managers and associates how to catch shoplifters. I think I like this part of it because I hate a thief and love to catch them. Even at my age, I can still run down a shoplifter on occasion.

We owned both a bakery and a restaurant for several years and I have also been a loss prevention manager for a large corporation.

My hubby stays home and takes care of the animals and the house. He supports me in everything I do. Even though he is disabled and sometimes it is really hard for him to take care of the animals, he loves them just as much as I do and spoils them a lot worse than I do.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just saw this - neat thread.

I "work from home" as a consultant doing data analysis on my computer for a select few out-of-state clients. It is the best job in the world and supports my addiction (the minis). I worked for the state of CT (GREAT benefits) for 34 years ,and retired 5 years ago. I worked in lab research (my first job was designing tests to make sure the moon rocks were safe when the astronauts returned from the first moon landing in 1969) and then as an epidemiologist for the state department of public health.

My hubby is in IT at a small insurance company and I never know exactly what he does.


----------



## Alisha514 (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a good thread.

I work as a research biologist. We test pharmacutical drugs to determain if they are toxic or what their toxic levels are and also test if they are cancerous or not. Ive been there for only a little over a yr but there is alot to learn and interesting. It can be hard to do some of the things we do but it is nice to know that we are doing it to help people and animals.

Alisha


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jan 26, 2009)

I wored as a paramedic for 15 yrs and my husband said after being married for 19 yrs he wanted me to stay home and do nothing.........so June 2007 I became a full time housewife.......I enjoy being at home but can get pretty lonely sometimes when you were use to all the human interaction. Now I spend days on the internet, with my horses, dogs, cats, chickens and my husband just did some trading and got me 10 more Rhode Island Red hens and a grown turkey (never had one of them before)........and I love it he gobbles when I speak to him its great.............and I have tons of fresh brown eggs...........lol

My husband is a Maintenance Lead Man for a carpet distribution center. He has worked there for the last 20 yrs........WOW............lol


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jan 26, 2009)

I am entering the 16th year of running my business. It started out as a freelance maternity leave project, and that baby is now driving!




We develop company logos and specialize in putting them on all kinds of things to build the customer's brand image. The majority of what we do is putting the logos on clothing, via either embroidery or screen printing.

My husband has worked full time in this business with me for the last 15 years, while he thought about what he wanted to do with his life





He is now in grad school to get his counseling license, specializing in addiction treatment. I really hope that when he finishes I can scale back my business, run the part I really want to focus on from my shop at home, and have more time with the HORSES!!


----------



## Genie (Jan 26, 2009)

I am a retired banker. Finished my career in senior roles and loved every minute of my career.

I worked from age 17 to age 66, and in the financial world most of the time.

I had three short stints off to have our three children and then, right back to work.

We have now both retired to our family farm from the city, and have been here since 1991. (I retired in 2006)

We bought our first miniature horses in 1991.

We started with two very expensive little girls, that were sold to us by a shrewd seller who saw two "clueless people" in the mini business and sold us a couple of tall AMHR registered horses.

We didn't know any better and while we wanted smaller horses they were in the 10000.00 range, and we only wanted to spend about 5000.00. l.o.l. so we went with the bigger horses.

I try to be honest and helpful when I have uneducated buyers starting in the mini horse business. I find it is a better way to have a sales market in the future.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 26, 2009)

Well as of today, I work in Fraud Investigations for a large credit card company.. however many got laid off today, some that was quite a shock...





We are all very nervous right now.......


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm a high school senior

I work at Olympia Sports as a Sales Associate.

I love my job, it's neat to meet all kinds of different people, and i love the people that i work with

But eventually I would like to be an Equine Reproduction Specialist, via Veterinary School, and

I would like to own my own horse farm where i will breed, and such Minis and Classic Shetlands


----------



## Elsa (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm currently a medical accounts analysts until I start my Masters in Health Policy or Environmental health. My SO works in Accounting doing auditing.


----------



## hahler (Jan 26, 2009)

I am really loving this thread. I never realized the diversity of occupations on here.

Most of you know what i do for a living and for those that dont im a Miniature Horse Pedicurist (farrier) lol

and we close on my ranch this friday or monday (FINALLY)

i have 18 full size horses (mostly reiners and cutters) and a few show minis

all on 170 beautiful acres in the Kiamichi Mts of OK


----------



## myfirstmini (Jan 27, 2009)

My husband was in the Navy for 21 years and during that time I didn't really work outside the home. Moving every 2 1/2 to 3 years makes it hard to find employment because in most Navy towns the employers know you won't be there forever and don't want to invest the time in training knowing you'll be moving on. After he retired from the Navy I opened a women's plus size consignment and resale business in Houston. Ran that for 24 years and we retired to NW Arknasas 2 years ago. I kept the store in Houston and make a couple of trips a year back to check on it. Since we've been in Arkansas I realized my dream of 50+ years and got my first horse at age 62. Now I work at the place where we board and we have gotten 2 minis and the owner has gotten 2. Went with her to Nationals this year as her helper and we had such a great time. I work harder physically than I ever have in my life and I'm loving every minute of it. Yesterday we had freezing sleet and I still enjoyed it. I feed, clean and take care of 24 horses and 4 minis. There is nothing left on my "things to do before I die" list and I never ever in my wildest imagination thought that I would get to be with horses all day during my lifetime. So, it's truly been a dream come true.

Oops, I have to amend that about my "list". We are rasing our 11 year old granddaughter (another thing I never dreamed I'd be doing at this age) and so my list has to include seeing her grown, happy and independent.

Must say how much I enjoy this board. Every morning I read new post while I have coffee and every night when I come home read again. I don't post much because I'm such a novice, but the advice and information I've gotten from this board is priceless. So, thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jan 27, 2009)

What wonderful lives every one has led. So many different jobs and personalities!

I started working at the age of 8 picking strawberrys and pole beans with my parents. Then was a babysitter for a year. Then my parents divorced and mom and us kids moved to Calif.

I left home at 16 and have worked at so many jobs! Ive been a roofer, plumbers helper, cook, CNA, Grocery store manager, licensed bartender, pet store owner/manager and so many more. I raised my 2 babys by myself until 1995 when I met my husband Terry. He is and will always be my true love in life. He is the kids Daddy, they worship the ground the man walks on. He is a wonderful husband, father and grandfather. He has worked most of his life as a truck driver for different companys, he has also worked on ranchs, farms etc. He was diagnosed with COPD in June of 08 and had to quit work. He now helps me around the house as much as he is able to, which at times isnt much but we are partners and he deserves all I can do for him.

I am a Notary Public, Minister, VIN Verifier. I own and run my office from my home now. I was a U-Haul rep for almost 2 years and loved my job, but due to hubbys health had to close up shop and come home. The last 6 months has been extremely hard on us, due to no medical insurance, it was cut off by the company 2 months after he became ill. We had no income except for my little pitttence of work for all this time but the good Lord provided yesterday so now we know we will make it ~S~


----------



## Marty (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a mother first and a wife.

I own Garrison & Sons Floor Store. We do hardwood and ceramic tile sales and installations.

I take care of all the animals and I'm also a published author and writting more and more these days.

I'm in a neverending saga with the State of Tennessee pushing for changes in some laws and I have proposed two new Bills I hope can someday be passed. Waiting, waiting, waiting..............I'll never give up trying to make a difference for our children in this world. I also work as a case worker for CMHR which is a labor of love.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all, I am a stay at home gal (not by choice)A bad car accident changed my life forever and I would love to work if only part time but I take care of our minis and our dogs. What used to take me 15-20 mins to feed now takes sometimes an hour or more BUT I am not complaining I have a great hubby and we love having our small farm with minis. he helps me with the heavier things that I can't do and I have found ways to alter things to make feeding my minis easier for me. In the past I worked as a surgery scheduler for a major Surgery center in Kansas ...fast paced but it was alot of fun. I have been a hospice HHA in the past and a supervisor for a Hospice Agency which I really enjoyed, but anywho I stay at home now and am anticipating some pretty babies this year!


----------

